
Show HN: A collection of example presentations made with Sozi - senshu
https://senshu.github.io/Sozi-demos/
======
senshu
Sozi is a tool that creates animated presentations from SVG documents. Read
more at [https://sozi.baierouge.fr/](https://sozi.baierouge.fr/)

I have created a new repository to share examples that showcase the
possibilities of Sozi.

